# worms? help



## slingblade (Jan 28, 2013)

I was out of town working when I came home it looked like super small white worms all over the side of tank glass I should have took pics before I cleaned it all off, I slso cleaned canister filter, should I worry? How can I get rid of them? Will they come back? Thank you


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

There's a rule of thumb that states any organisms that are not attached to the fish, while also visible to the naked eye, are not harmful to your aquatic community. 
If they come back spend a little time an research but it doesn't sound like anything harmful.

I came home to a 1" long worm swimming in my tank. Thinner than a piece if hair. It was done the next day. Things like these can get introduced to te tank by anything. Food, water... They usually Come and go before we notice.

I so believe that your fish(s) will be fine. Just keep an eye out for any return.


----------



## slingblade (Jan 28, 2013)

its coming back how do you add a photo so i can show you what it looks like? i have been doing 50% water change everyday it just keeps getting my tank cloudy and wont go away.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

We suggest you upload your images at one of these web sites:
http://www.imgur.com
http://www.photobucket.com
http://www.flickr.com

Next steps

1. After the upload is complete, view the photo you wish to post here. Right-click on the picture and then select Properties. Copy the Address (URL).

2. On this board, above where you type your message, click on the IMG button and paste the URL between the tags:

Code:









3. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.

Video Hosting (discussion board, not Private Message)

TO EMBED A YOUTUBE VIDEO:

1. Above where you type your message, click on the YOUTUBE button and paste the Video ID String between the Youtube tags. The Video ID String is the numbers and/or letters immediately following the v= part of the Youtube URL and ends before the & symbol.

Code:





2. Click on PREVIEW before submitting to double check that it works.


----------



## slingblade (Jan 28, 2013)

this is whats all over my tank thank you for the help i cant find anywhere that anyone has


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

100% they're loving worms and not just a spot algae?


----------



## slingblade (Jan 28, 2013)

At first they looked like worms because they were moving around when I drained tank now they look different more bloches then worms. Im going to clean tank again tomorrow again and see if they come back


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

sounds like planaria. I get them if I slack on my water changes. Harmless but ugly. I heard that some loaches might eat them.

Clout will kill them. but you are better off preventing them.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

These aren't on the fish, are they?

What's your tank maintenance regimen?


----------



## slingblade (Jan 28, 2013)

No they are not on fish, it finally went away this week while I was gone to work. I do a 40 percent water change twice a week. Every other water change I clean half the gravel. I sit and watch my fish alot so I like it clean and clear. I will be adding another canister filter next week to keep running for back up. And hydro inline heater for back up. thank u for all the help


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Glad everything worked out...It must have been planaria, but with all the waste Oscars produce, it's always good to check things out if you aren't sure.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

I stop feeding for a bit few days maybe a week, normal water change scrape them of glass sorts it every time. I used to struggle with planaria when i kept Piranha cos of all the prawn, muscle, and beef heart. But my brother got them a couple of weeks ago in his rio 400 community tank, after telling him to do this they were gone in 2 days.


----------

